
He says he invented email. Dispute him at your own risk - ecopoesis
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2017/02/13/says-invented-email-dispute-him-your-own-risk/wGQn4o6erpIJEs7kk13UyJ/story.html
======
codr4life
I don't get the fascination with who came up with what first, really. I'm not
prepared to take credit for any of my ideas, I have no clue where most of it
originates; and I don't give a damn about other people's claim to fame either.
What is important is the ideas, not the messengers.

